# Beware the army worms



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well they have arrived in south Georgia, hay is ready to cut, weather not cooperating, went outta town for the weekend, came home to find100s of cow birds in field, damn it Jim! Break out the dimillin as soon as we can get this crop harvested, should be high in protein.....prepare yourself in the south.


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

Heavy infested in Bermuda grass here in North Central Alabama too.Spraying today after hay rolls are moved out of the field..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes I remember you posting last week about the infestation, that prompted me to call my agent to see if anyone had reported them down here, he said not that he had heard, I called him yesterday to tell him to change that observation......with confidence he can now say yes when asked that ?, already had some dimillin on ready, shoulda sprayed last week anyway.....


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

They are in the beans here and eating young pods.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I fertilized last week here and we got 3" of rain after about a month of no rain. 
I'm expecting them


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Yep they're here too. Spraying right now. Watching the moths fly up in front of boom. And yes they do love fertilizer and young tender grass..


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

jdhayboy said:


> Yep they're here too. Spraying right now. Watching the moths fly up in front of boom. And yes they do love fertilizer and young tender grass..


Ok I just realized your an hour and a half down the road. 
I guess it won't be long before they show up. 
Crap..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No armyworms here yet....but we have plenty of leafhoppers....they have tormented my alfalfa all season....starts raining about the time my pesticide has run its course and cannot seem to get it cut in a timely fashion before the little green devils invade with avengence. Suck all the life out of the plant and it starts yellowing before I can get it cut.

Regards, Mike


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Colby said:


> Ok I just realized your an hour and a half down the road.
> I guess it won't be long before they show up.
> Crap..


You in the Giddings area?


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Just seen this red wasp come down and take out an armyworm.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

jdhayboy said:


> You in the Giddings area?
> View attachment 168
> View attachment 169


Yes sir.. 
About 10 min north of giddings right around 77&21


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Cut today while the clouds built up from the gulf......strange thing to do but with grass at 38 days and no window in sight and a storm eyeing the gulf.......wth you suppose to do? Had fun watching the birds gorge themselves on mice, snakes, frogs and the occasional army worm......just need two days of sunshine......just so I can get this army worm infested crop off the ground, fun stuff I tell ya, pure fun.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well the verdict is in, army worms, and Bermuda stem maggot got 1.25 tpa, deluge of h2o probably .25 tpa and we got a whopping 1.25 tpa of what should be high protein hay, just thankful for the window, left ruts in the field after 3 days of hard sunshine.....now where's that hurricane......


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> .....now where's that hurricane......


Not sure, but wind & rain really started maybe an hour ago here. Been tryin' to send it to ya.....


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

That hurricane will give y'all enough rain to drown those worms..


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My neighbor has the worms in his Bermuda. I will check mine in the morning.
They got me good a few years ago. pretty much lost an entire cutting.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish...would save some dollars on pesticide.....what about you Colby no problems there yet?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

No problems yet. I'll get a 4th cut without any worries. I'm not sure if I'll make it to the 5th. We are running out of time


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto, hit mine with a bit of n today to try and jump it and maybe make up for this one, prolly have a early freak frost this year just to rub some salt into the wound.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In areas around here they got hit this year (Newfoundland)but they supposedly can't overwinter here and are blown here on winds. The birds seem to catch on pretty good and clean them up.


----------

